# Cobia



## JGDean (Apr 11, 2011)

The nieghbor just gave me some cobia fillets. I have never prepared it. Do you have suggestions on seasonings or cooking method?


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 11, 2011)

Treat cobia like any other fish.  It is delicious.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 12, 2011)

jgd, do you know if the bloodline was removed before filleting?

i've heard cobia can taste oily or "off" if the bloodline is not immediately removed and the filets iced. also, smaller ones are much more delicate flavoured; bigger are more fishy tasting.


if you've got some good filets, broiling with a chunks of dill/basil on top, and sprinkled with a bit of paprika is a good way to go.

there's always blackening fish filets, but that has to be done right or you're just eating burned fish.


----------



## JGDean (Apr 12, 2011)

The bloodline was removed. The fillets were cut at least an inch thick. I was afraid they wouldn't cook through so I cut them in half horizontally. I heated my cast iron grill skillet, sprinkled with S & P, and smoked paprika.  They came out quite good.I garnished with a little chives. It is a firm fish. I guess I could have grilled it but I usually let the grill eat the fish that way. I think I will try broiling next time.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds good!

i meant to say broil with small chunks of dill/basil compound butter. make the butter a day ahead and wrap tightly in plastic to help the flavours blend.

the chunks melt down over the fish as it cooks, making a tasty crust.


----------



## JGDean (Apr 12, 2011)

That sounds really good for next time. I'll use it on some grouper or snapper.  Growing up in WV, the closest I got to compound butter was honey butter for biscuits. I've done a few but I need to experiment a little more. Butter can only make things better, right?


----------



## teachtim (Jul 5, 2011)

If you get rid of that bloodline you can cook cobia any way you want.  It's not so good once it is frozen though.  We blacken it frequently.  We also will steam it and top with old bay and use in fish tacos.


----------

